# حلقة بحث عن الأشعة تحت الحمراء



## osama&rami (28 أبريل 2010)

حلقة بحث عن الأشعة تحت الحمراء بإعداد الطالبين رامي الرحال وأسامة الأحمد
وبإشراف :
 أ.د.م.محمد نجيب صلاحو


----------



## nooralhaq (29 أبريل 2010)

يسلموا ايديك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Farouk500 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alraadallamaa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## Fouad-Es (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------

